# Protocol support on OBS multiplatform (MPEG-DASH, HLS, ...)



## idlecore (Dec 29, 2014)

The original OBS supports only RTMP streaming, as I understand it. Given that ffmpeg supports a number of other protocols, will any of them be supported by OBS multiplatform as well? Specifically, MPEG-DASH, HLS, or any other HTTP based transfer protocol?


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2015)

We're primarily going to use FFmpeg for output to other protocols and such by default.  We have FFmpeg output implemented but there's no user interface for it yet.

So basic rule of thumb, if FFmpeg supports it, then we support it.


----------



## Bigmacbook (Jan 21, 2016)

OLD:
Any news on this yet? Kinda hoping to use http protocol

EDITED:

It was little hard to find but I found where FFmpeg was hiding. I can stream to HTTP URL and since it uses FFmpeg, other protocols should be support too.

Just go to Settings > Output > Output Mode: Advanced > Recording

then Set:

"Type" to "Custom Output (FFmpeg)"

"FFmpeg Output Type" to "Output to URL)"

you'll have to figure out the rest for your specific protocol


----------



## Bigmacbook (Jan 23, 2016)

After much testing with the following FFmpeg containers using the method I showed above return an error.

MP4,
WebM

All the formats needed for MSE, don't work with OBS FFmpeg. They result in the following error when trying to use them with "Output to URL". Error "An unspecified error occurred while recording".

It's not a problem with my server. I was able to send and receive raw h.264 data to my server, but since the browser can't understand that won't work.

Hopefully you'll be able to correct this in the near future.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 23, 2016)

I've never seen a site where you upload your stream over HTTP; every place I've seen takes RTMP ingests and the transcodes it to HLS for delivery to viewers. It doesn't really make sense to me to stream up to the server using HLS. MSE is more for playback of existing HLS streams, as I understand it. So you stream to your server with RTMP, transcode to HLS (M3U of .TS chunks) and download that with MSE. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Bigmacbook (Jan 24, 2016)

First off. I don't use HLS at all. That term suggests I'm using Apple's HTTP Live Streaming which is not the case. I'm using FFmpeg's built-in output stream which uses post request to send the data to my HTTP server. 

All I'm trying to do is send a MP4 stream to my web server and output it to MSE. If OBS ffmpeg was working with MP4 output to url then I wouldn't have to encode the stream at all. I would just simply push the data to the client over a websocket.

If I wanted to do multiple resolutions then I would have to encode it on my server.

I see what your saying @dodgepong, just trying out new stuff.


----------

